# Paph blank 'Mad Max I' x Insigne ‘Sanderae’



## smartie2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I think the label is incorrect and something is missing. I got it from eBay last year, the vendor can't help and it's a division. It reads Paph 'Mad Max I' x Insigne ‘Sanderae’ I think Mad Max is a clone name. Who used Mad Max? Anyone want to help fill in the blank?

I don't think the bloom is fully opened but I took some shots...


----------



## toddybear (Mar 20, 2007)

Whatever it is, I like it!


----------



## cdub (Mar 20, 2007)

that one is super intersting. I REALLY like it. Love the green, the shape, and the spots on the pouch. Well done! Great photos too.

The bit of leaf in the second shot shows influence from something with mottled leaves, insigne is not mottled.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe 'Mad Max' is a clone of sukhakulii?


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 20, 2007)

Sukhakulii is a possibility, perhaps an albinistic form?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2007)

Love the speckles!
I couldn't find the clonal name 'Mad Max' for Paphs on Wildcatt.


----------



## Heather (Mar 20, 2007)

It's very cool. I initially thought maybe there might be a little album hirsutissimum in there but I don't think the shape is right...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

the cool thing is that the staminode is transluscent and the entire inside of the pouch is all spotted and shows through the pouch (you can sort of see it in the pic, but shows though better in real life making the pouch appear darker).

The base of the plant is also lightly spotted with purple. Just the base, not the entire leaf underside

I think this is a older cross because the seller seemed more like a older person, and he said he has large specimens he divides from.

Sukhakulii does look like the other parent (and I could imagine someone naming one a Mad Max I), but based on Cribb there is no purple on the undersides of leaves. Is there purple on the base of any of these guys? This cross is registered in 1989 as Tatonka.

And the other thought is that it could be a wardii, but they are less popular

I hope it's not complex and impossible...

...this was going to be a plant I was going to dump, the picture on eBay wasn't amazing I don't know why I bidded, but the bloom turned out alright in person so I'm keeping it
the eBay pic:


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice GREENPAPH!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

Greenpaph said:


> Nice GREENPAPH!


I was waiting for that...Probably will be the most accurate ID


----------



## gonewild (Mar 22, 2007)

For a reference to the one known parent here is a picture of Paph. insigne ‘Sanderae’ from a plant from the Norris Powell collection.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 24, 2007)

I found a botanical with the insigne var. sanderae with purple on the base...so the purplish base didn't come from the sukhakulii 





sukhakulii x insigne var Sanderae is a reasonable ID  thanks. The synesepal is also sukhakulii like. The dorsal has now become more opened and slightly ruffled, while the tip is still closed and pointed.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 24, 2007)

I didn't realize how much the bloom had changed until I looked at the previous photographs!


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 25, 2007)

Cool flower. Haven't seen anything quite like it before.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought I would mention that I found the ID again now since I saw the same plant for auction on eBay again, but this time with the corrected name.

It is Paph Caraibe ‘Mad Max’ x insigne ‘Sanderae’. Caraibe is villosum x sukhakulii, which means we were so close...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> This cross is registered in 1989 as Tatonka.



Tatonka is sukhakulii x insigne. You said you found the right name for the first part of the cross: Caraibe. Where does Tatonka fit in? Or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Could it have tonsum instead of suk..? I don't see much of suk's dominant spots in this plant... Tonsum has purple leaf undersides... Just my thoughts..


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 13, 2008)

I am confused....LOL where did the quote come from about Tatonka?.....nevermind I found it

Todd


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 14, 2008)

Paph Tatonka was just the original hypothesis.

Chances are slim that it is not Caraibe x insigne since the exact clonal name 'mad max' was used and the same photograph in the auction as before (which I deleted from photobucket so it is blank in this thread). I think it should be the same vendor too then.

I did find a picture of Caraibe on the Slipper Orchid Forum here: http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8473 There is a good resemblance to my bloom.
(off topic...I am really ticked that I have been banned from that SOF forum for some reason. I don't remember doing anything wrong there. all of the sudden I can't log in)

Perhaps the sukhakulii spots are somewhat lost since it is only 25% of Caraibe x insigne


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

Whatever it is it's nice. I like the light color w/ the little spots. And BTW, you're locked out of SOF for hanging out w/ the 'bad influence' kids at STF! :rollhappy:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 14, 2008)

excellent !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 14, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> ...(off topic...I am really ticked that I have been banned from that SOF forum for some reason. I don't remember doing anything wrong there. all of the sudden I can't log in)...




Are you sure you're banned? It doesn't look like it to me; doesn't say anything like that in your member information. Maybe it was just a login glitch?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Are you sure you're banned? It doesn't look like it to me; doesn't say anything like that in your member information. Maybe it was just a login glitch?



Don't count on it! If you don't kiss butt over there, you're out! For the heck of it lookup my member info & see if it says the same thing!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> (off topic...I am really ticked that I have been banned from that SOF forum for some reason. I don't remember doing anything wrong there. all of the sudden I can't log in)



Not really much of a loss!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 14, 2008)

I contacted the vendor with my photograph and they are the same plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2008)

Fantastic flower!!!! I adore it...:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 14, 2008)

I was never officially banned from SOF...but they wouldn't let me post so I just gave up on them...haven't even looked at the site in a year or so...Count your blessings! Eric


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 14, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Don't count on it! If you don't kiss butt over there, you're out! For the heck of it lookup my member info & see if it says the same thing!



Well, it looks like neither of you are on the member list, but when I pull up any of your posts it doesn't say "banned".


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2008)

the more I look at it, the more I like it!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Well, it looks like neither of you are on the member list, but when I pull up any of your posts it doesn't say "banned".


Interesting, then there are some that say banned? I've not come across that with any searches. If we're not on the list, then I guess we can't be banned.:rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't change my profile, use the search function or view pages I was previously on when I log in (so I might as well stay logged out as a guest). He did delete my avatar though.

Mainly I want to use the search function as that would be helpful.

I remember that Heather or Mahon actually had banned under the user name...other ppl like me just can't do much anymore, so I can consider myself banned then

I had to google "slipper orchid forum heather besseae" to find this thread as a example:
http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=71
Under paphgirl's name is "banned"
....he could put funny things under my name too lol


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

It's not that you're banned...it's really that they're protecting you from exposure!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

BTW I'm looking for this plant is it on eBay Canada by any chance!?


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

It was sold already. The vendor needs their greenhouse revenovated and cleared some stuff. I just bought a paph coos x insigne. This will be cool too

I can PM their email to you though. Maybe they can make a division?


----------

